# Boats



## ALB2012 (Jul 24, 2012)

Right I am a bit rubbish when it comes to describing boats. I know roughly what the pointy end is called, what a sloop is etc ( from reading pirate books So I am after some info from someone more informed.

My characters have to travel in a boat- the terrain is swampy wetland. The water is not deep, there are spits of land but it is plenty deep enough to drown in. As the water is dark it is hard to tell anyway. Basically the region is a flooded area, some trees on the lands, even a few tiny settlements on the islands. There are various creatures in the waters- crocs, large snakes etc all wanting an easy lunch.

The boat they have is shallow drafted and used for fishing/trading. I have given them an awning to lash over as apart from a small cabin it is open (it is a plot device.) I have described the vessel as long and thin to be propelled in a similar manner as a gondola. It needs to accommodate 6 including the one steering, plus bags. Would a gondola or some type of poled barge be correct? Does the pole have a name, or is it just "pole?"

Can anyone suggest something better. The description of the boat is easily altered it just needs to accommodate 6 and be steered with a pole. I am assuming also it would be steered from the stern.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 24, 2012)

I think you are right in regards of the pole-barge. I found this, on dare I say Wikipedia... Quant pole - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks I will have a proper look when it isnt 6 am


----------



## Ravana (Jul 25, 2012)

"Punt" is another appropriate term for the boat you want: they're usually smaller than you describe, but giving the (rough) dimensions would cover that. "Barge" would also do. I'd avoid "gondola," as it tends to conjure a more specific image, I think. 

"Skiff" or "canoe" (or, for that matter, "rowboat") might also apply, though again the second is usually thought of as smaller. "Dinghy," "launch," "lighter" and "whaleboat" are similar, though mostly these are purposed to be used in connection with larger ships.

The pole is a pole. Though unless the water were reliably shallow, the boat would most likely have paddles as well, if not instead. (Note, by the way, that gondolas are propelled by oars–the canals are too deep. Note also that oars and paddles are not the same things.) Poled boats are steered the same way they're propelled: you push against something in the opposite direction with the pole. Which means they can be steered from anywhere… a facet that gives them a maneuverability that can generally only be matched by professional rowing crews. 

Of course, the _speed_ isn't worth much, so in a fight I'd have to give the rowed vessel the edge, no matter how tight the poled vessel's turning radius is.… 

-

P.S. By "accommodate," do you mean "seats" or "sleeps" six? The difference can be considerable.…


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks Ravana that is very helpful. I think I alternate between barge and boat so I may stick with that. At present they have a long pole but I may give them paddles too.  I think I describe it as long and thin but could easily be wide and stumpy like a dutch barge. That may be better actually.

As it is they have an awning tied on poles for a roof and there is a small low cabin.  They arent intending to sleep in the craft as they will be camping (hopefully) on the small islands. One character mentions being able to drag it. I guess if Vikings can drag itthey can.  The do not actually need to so that doesnt matter.


----------



## Ravana (Jul 26, 2012)

It doesn't take many people to portage a boat large enough to carry them all–or even a good bit larger, depending on materials and construction. After that, it will depend on _how_ much larger it is. Normally, you would not want to drag it, as this can damage it. Whether carrying or dragging, keep in mind the terrain they're crossing: if the ground is swampy, it's not going to be particularly easy to do either. 

In terms of it having a cabin, remember that any weight above the waterline is going to give it a tendency to heel over… though a "cabin" can be something that doesn't rise above the freeboard (making it basically just a deck you can crawl under). Alternately, the "cabin" could be made of lighter material, in essence a permanent tent; or you could do away with the permanent part altogether and use only your awning. Have a look at the sampan for a good model.

For a swamp, what you want is something with a very shallow draft, and probably not much of a freeboard (as long as it stays in a swamp, it won't have to worry about choppy water). The easiest way to achieve these is to make the boat wider than is common for most water craft–which are generally more concerned about slicing through water, both for speed and greater pitch (aka heave) stability; swamp boats are designed mainly to slide on top of the water, since speed can be as much a drawback as an asset depending on how narrow the water channels are, and narrow designs are less stable along their side-to-side axis, which can be a concern if you want to be able to move the boat sideways regularly or turn easily (roll/sway and yaw). These are especially important if the boat is being poled, since the person with the pole is usually standing rather than seated.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks, yes speed is not that much of a consideration. I think I had long and thin but I could make it wide and shallow. I will just stick with the awning, it is meant to be a borrowed fishing/trading boat. 

Very helpful


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 26, 2012)

Have you thought about a flat boat? - Something like these... just another option for you.

flat boat - Google Search

PS - you don't have to have a wooden cabin on it, it could be a sort of tent instead.


----------



## CupofJoe (Mar 5, 2013)

The Ventians had a large form of Gondola known as a Barche.
Barche a Venezia
I have know idea what the website says but it does look wonderful and has lots of examples of the different types...


----------

